# Demilune Table



## dudeman555 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well this is my first attempt at a demilune table. It's painted
cause that's what my sister-in-law requested. I learned something
about painting furniture. Every swipe with the can needs to
overlap or you'll notice light/dark streaks. A fan tip would have
worked better for this. And yes I'm sure a nice HVLP would have
produced a better finish then a Valspar paint can. I'm amazed how
many little thing there are to learn!

Thanks!

Dwayne


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey dudeman, that is sharp. A table like this is next on my project list. Any hints to pass along? Your sister-in-law should be very happy.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

SHARP !! nice work .. paint looks great ... what kind of wood?


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Great looking table. 

Red


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

you should talk to her about the beauty of natural wood. Just my opinion. I hate paint (but you did do a nice job, if you like paint).

Hm ... don't know if it was a psychological slip or a slip of the figner, but when I first typed that it came out as " ... nice job, if you like pain)." and I just corrected it automatically but then I thought, well paint DOES give me a pain. :laughing:

Paul


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I haven't considered painting wood that's not being used outdoors, but that turned out very well. Nice design and good work with the paint.

Rob


----------



## dudeman555 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments all. Since it was being painted, I used
poplar! I glued several pieces together for the curved apron
then cut the curves using my bandsaw. *My tip* would be level out
the surface with sandable sealer. Then 2-3 coats of primer. I made
sure all the finish work was done before laying on the black. 

Lessons learned: 
I'm concerned about poplar been hard enough
for a table top surface. Cheap yes! but maybe too soft!

I need to stop making my gaps so tight! ie 1/16 inch.
It's a table not a swiss watch.

I'm still terrible when it comes to "glue-up" time.

Dwayne


----------

